# Smoking brisket and ribs at the same time



## tasoma (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a smoker that has 6 trays.  I want to burn a brisket, 4 racks of ribs and chicken.  Can I burn all of these during the same smoke?

tasoma


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 31, 2015)

Sure you can.  Brisket on top, ribs below, bird on bottom.  just time the placement of each so all are done close to the same time.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 31, 2015)

But do you really want to "burn them"? I normally like to cook them! Lol!
But to answer the question, yes, just as stated above.


----------



## tasoma (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you.  I can't wait.


----------

